# Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*​
Mit Helmut Wölker und Johannes Ermer vom Browning Team Bayern waren wir an der Donau bei Regensburg zum Angeln auf Rußnasen - Brassen und dicke Rotaugen kamen noch "nebenher"..

[youtube1]0ObJOVhct5E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ObJOVhct5E

Vom (Dreck)Wetter abgesehen wars echt klasse, danke nochmal an Helmut und Johannes für den tollen Tag.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern an der Donau auf Rußnasen und Brassen..*

Schön zu sehen, daß der Admin sich solidarisiert hat und seinen völlig versifften Rüssel in der Kamera hält.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern an der Donau auf Rußnasen und Brassen..*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, daß der Admin sich solidarisiert hat und seinen völlig versifften Rüssel in der Kamera hält.#h


2 Schönheiten halt.....
;-)))


----------



## Ossipeter (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Wo du recht hast, hast du recht!:m Naja das war etz dein Eindruck!#h


----------



## d0ni (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Glei mal a gscheide musi am anfang  jawoll


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Die hat Franzl organisiert ;-))


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (20. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Sehr schöne Fische !!!

danke dafür

LG Anderl


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Ja, da saß der Kormoran in Sichtweite, und aus dem Wasser kam ein dicker Fisch nach dem anderen. Zwar hätten wir gerne größere Rußnasen gezeigt, aber die dicken Brassen (viele zwischen 60 und 70 cm) waren schon ein Schauspiel - und teilweise ein Kreuz, dick wie bei Karpfen.
Und auch das Rotauge mit über 40 cm war so ein Brummer..

Fisch gibt's da definitiv!!


----------



## Norman B. (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Sieht sehr gut aus und macht Lust auf mehr!

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



d0ni schrieb:


> Glei mal a gscheide musi am anfang  jawoll


 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die hat Franzl organisiert ;-))








O mei... |uhoh:


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Freut mich, dass das Video gefällt 

Ein beeidruckender Fang war für mich das 42cm lange Rotauge das Johannes fing, da ist von der Größe her definitiv fast keine Luft mehr nach oben.


----------



## 1.AVM (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

schöner Bericht für Einsteiger! 

Wobei mir die eine oder andere Aussage zur Montage nicht gefällt. Nur weil man in einen Teil der Schlaufe einen Bauch macht, wirkt die Kraft nicht mehr auf den Knoten. Ein Seil (eine Schnur) kann nur Kräfte in Längsrichtung aufnehmen, da ändert auch ein Bauch in der Schlaufe nix. Nur die Kraftrichtung ist anders, der Knoten wird mit der im Video gezeigten Montage auf Scherung beansprucht, bei der die Kräfte 180° voneinander weg zeigen. Ohne Bauch wird dieser Winkel kleiner, ebenso die Spannungen im Knoten.

Die Idee mit dem Microwirbel finde ich okay, habe ich so auf mal gefischt, aber wieder verworfen. Gegen das Verdrallen hilft Fluocarbon, was etwa steifer ist und das richtige Anködern (asymetrisch) der Maden/Würmer. Der Microwirbel ist beim Werfen weiteres Gewicht und es entsteht ein 2-Massensystem, mit dem zumindest ich mehr Verdrallungen auf weite Distanz hatte. Per Achtknoten ans Ende der Montage und das Vorfach per selbstzuziehender Schlaufe angeknotet gabs weniger Probleme und man spart sich ein Bauteil


----------



## Purist (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Ich werde wohl nie mit Feeder losziehen, aber das Video ist mal wieder sehr gelungen. Offene Werbung, die jeder als solche erkennt, kein "Action-Quatsch", keine unpassende Musi, viel Fachwissen und, wie immer, Spass vom Drehteam, was weder gehetzt noch gelangweilt wirkt. 

Hat, wie schon einmal erwähnt, für mich mehr mit dem Angeln zu tun, wie all das was man sonst so sieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Danke ;-))


----------



## acker (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Lol, mein Gehirn hat zuerst die Überschrift ganz anders gelesen / interpretiert ...

So, mal das Video anschauen


----------



## Case (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Schöner, unterhaltsamer und lehrreicher Film. Richtig gut.#6
Den Helmut Wölker find ich voll ok. Ist sicher ein Typ, mit dem 
man einen angenehmen, ruhigen Angeltag erleben kann.

Case


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Einst ging ich am Strande der Donau entlang , ohooo ooh oohh... ein schlafendes Mädchen am Ufer ich fand...ohohoooohoo.

Super Truppe und a super Video. Habt ihr wieder toll hinbekommen. Da ich selbst in Bayern an der Donau fische, hat es mich besonders gefreut.

Gibts denn eigentlich auch mal wieder so ein tolles Kochvideo von euch?


----------



## bbm (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

sehr nettes und lehrreiches Video, gut gemacht.
Der lang auf der Schulter liegende Arm hat mich etwas irritiert 


Aber habt ihr beim Feedern keine Grundeln in der Donau?
Oder vermeidet ihr die anders?

Feedern im Main (Frankfurt) macht mir keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



> Aber habt ihr beim Feedern keine Grundeln in der Donau?
> Oder vermeidet ihr die anders?



Im Staubereich der Donau, wo wir waren, haben wir keine einzige Grundel gesehen! Keine Ahnung warum... 

In der "Naturdonau" in der ich öfter fische gibt es sie reichlich, und tagsüber feedern kann schonmal zur Geduldsprobe werden, gerade wenn man ufernah unterwegs ist. Nachts beißen sie dann aber glücklicherweise kaum noch. 

Ich habe mit kleinen Softpellets so gut wie keine Grundeln als Beifang ?!


----------



## Belouga (21. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Sehr schöne Bilder und ein prima Filmbetrag, einfach Klasse.

Gruß, Leo


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Guter Film.
Zwar ziehmlich werbelastig, aber das sei Euch verziehen.|rolleyes
Ist halt der Job von Teamanglern, dafür geben sie auch Teile ihres Wissens Preis.

Dickes Lob, dafür, daß Ihr mal eine Fischart ins Rampenlicht rückt, die sicher nur die wenigsten kennen!#6



1.AVM schrieb:


> Wobei mir die eine oder andere Aussage zur Montage nicht gefällt. Nur weil man in einen Teil der Schlaufe einen Bauch macht, wirkt die Kraft nicht mehr auf den Knoten. Ein Seil (eine Schnur) kann nur Kräfte in Längsrichtung aufnehmen, da ändert auch ein Bauch in der Schlaufe nix. Nur die Kraftrichtung ist anders, der Knoten wird mit der im Video gezeigten Montage auf Scherung beansprucht, bei der die Kräfte 180° voneinander weg zeigen. Ohne Bauch wird dieser Winkel kleiner, ebenso die Spannungen im Knoten.


Deine Ausführungen hören sich zwar ganz toll an, aber die Aussage im Film stimmt!

Ohne den Bauch würde, beim Abbremsen des Wurfes, der Wirbel, mit dem ganzen Korbgewicht, jedesmal voll auf den Knoten knallen!
(Um genau das zuverhindern, nimmt man bei andern Montagen Gummiperlen...)

Durch die asymetrische Schlaufe fliegt er aber am Knoten vorbei und erst dann gebremst.
Dabei puffert die Dehnung des gesamten Schaufenstücks diese Energiespitze noch ein wenig ab, die sonst unmittelbar durch den Wirbel auf den Knoten übertragen werden würde.

:mDie die ungünstigere Kraftrichtung hat sicher geringere Auswirkungen auf die Haltbarkeit der Montage, als regelmäßig direkt auf den Knoten prallendes Metall...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Freut mich, dass das Video so gut ankommt.
Danke.


----------



## 1.AVM (22. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ohne den Bauch würde, beim Abbremsen des Wurfes, der Wirbel, mit dem ganzen Korbgewicht, jedesmal voll auf den Knoten knallen!


Stimmt so nicht. Der Korb ist während der gesamten Flugphase vom Start an am Knoten und kann so doch gar keine kinetische Energie aufnehmen, um gegen den Knoten zu schlagen.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Durch die asymetrische Schlaufe fliegt er aber am Knoten vorbei und erst dann gebremst.


Die Zugkraft ist dieselbe, ein Seil kann keine Momente übertragen!




Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Dabei puffert die Dehnung des gesamten Schaufenstücks diese Energiespitze noch ein wenig ab, die sonst unmittelbar durch den Wirbel auf den Knoten übertragen werden würde.


Soll das etwa heißen, dass die Schnur bei jedem Wurf länger wird? |rolleyes Ich denke, dass die Kräfte ebenso in beide Knoten wirken. Eh sich da irgendwelche Schnur dehnt, reißt der Knoten.




Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mDie die ungünstigere Kraftrichtung hat sicher geringere Auswirkungen auf die Haltbarkeit der Montage, als regelmäßig direkt auf den Knoten prallendes Metall...


Glaub ich nicht, bzw. in meinen Experimenten hatte die asymetrische Schlaufe mehr Nachteile, als die symmetrische.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass die Schnur bei jedem Wurf länger wird?



So lange die Glocken nicht länger als das Seil sind, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, bzw. in meinen Experimenten hatte die asymetrische Schlaufe mehr Nachteile, als die symmetrische.


Des Menschen Glauben ist sein Himmelreich!
Das will ich Dir nicht nehmen.

Ich bleibe jedenfalls dem Irrglauben treu und bleibe bei meiner asymetrischen Schlaufe!
In der Praxis bewährt sie sich, wie ich erst heute wieder festgestellt hab, ganz gut.

Ich wünsche Dir bei Deine theoretischen Überlegungen und versuchen weiter viel Spaß.
Kannst uns gerne, ein einem eigenen Thred, über Deine bahnbrechenden Erkenntnisse auf dem laufenden halten.

Bin sicher Du wirst damit für mächtig Aufruhr in der Profiszene sorgen.
Wenn denen erst mal bewußt wird, daß sie alle schon ewig mit einer schlechten Montage fischen...|rolleyes

#h


----------



## sasa (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Hi,
bei der asymetrischen schlaufe steht das vorfach viel besser ab zur seite und es gibt weniger verwicklungen.

grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



perikles schrieb:


> russnasen sind kampfstarke fische,


Das stimmt, das konnte man bei jedem sehen.

Die wehrten sich wie Sau.......


----------



## mathei (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

interessantes video. schön das du dich angepasst, bzw getarnt hast. warte schon auf das Video vom Nasenbär.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



mathei schrieb:


> . warte schon auf das Video vom Nasenbär.


So hat mich mein Opa früher immer genannt ;-))

Oder Gsälzbär.........


----------



## mathei (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

halt einer der sich aus kennt.


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



mathei schrieb:


> ... warte schon auf das Video vom Nasenbär.


Nee, nich -bär, wirklich interessant wird es, wenn unser Tomek den hier nachspielt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zald36uZaow (ab 01:18)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



kati48268 schrieb:


> O mei... |uhoh:




Einst ging er am Ufer der Ems entlang....

ein schlafendes Mädl am Ufer er fand....

ihr schneeweißer Busen war halb nur bedeckt...



er machte sich über die Schlafende her....#d


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Eigentlich müsste es für die Verwendung eines solchen Liedes in einem Video schon 4 1/2 Jahre geben.
Wenn das die Alice mal hier liest, ist der Franzl fällig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn das die Alice mal hier liest, ist der Franzl fällig.



Wer zu Hölle ist Alice?


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Verleugnest du jetzt deine Ex, Sten?

Natürlich bringt so ein Prozeß vor einem Bazi-Filz-Gericht gar nix, aber wenn wir den Franzl damit vor eine preussische RichterIn kriegen, so 68er, mit Dr. und Doppelnamen, geschieden, Pottschnitt & Brille, eine leichte Verbitterung steht ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben...


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



kati48268 schrieb:


> so 68er, mit Dr. und Doppelnamen, geschieden, Pottschnitt & Brille, eine leichte Verbitterung steht ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben...



Alleine die bloße Vorstellung so einer völlig zu Recht total untervögelten und lustfremden Extremzuchtel entspricht ja der Höchststrafe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Nicht allzusehr abschweifen, Jungs.................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Verleugnest du jetzt deine Ex, Sten?



Sehr seltsam, der hab ich doch seinerzeit die Zunge entfernen, sie enthaaren und sterilisieren lassen und an einen zärtlichen Donaufischer verkauft...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht allzusehr abschweifen, Jungs.................




Zurück zum Thema, wie gewohnt ein angenehm unprätentiöses und informatives Filmchen, was steht denn als nächstes an?
Um grob in der Gegend zu bleiben, schlage ich für den bevorstehenden Winter ein kleines Huchenprojekt vor...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> was steht denn als nächstes an?
> Um grob in der Gegend zu bleiben, schlage ich für den bevorstehenden Winter ein kleines Huchenprojekt vor...#h



Pläne haben wir noch viele....

Wer aber Lust hat und was Interessantes zeigen will:
Melden.........

Da kriegen wir immer was hin..



> wie gewohnt ein angenehm unprätentiöses und informatives Filmchen


DANKE - das ist das, was wir wollen..


----------



## Kauli11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Sehr schöner Film,
habt Ihr gut hinbekommen.#6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (25. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Back aus dem Urlaub im Bayrischen Wald mit der Family.... schön, das der Film bei euch allen so gut ankommt 
Da es das erste mal war, da ich vor der Kamera stand, war ich anfangs wohl auch sichtlich noch ein bischen nervös, aber Thomas u. Franz haben das super hinbekommen.... Danke dafür.... ;-)

Was mich auch sehr verwundert hatte, das wir wirklich keine einzige Grundel gefangen haben....

Wie schon am Ende des Videos erwähnt, sollten noch irgendwelche speziellen Fragen sein, laßt es mich einfach wissen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Hallo Helmut - danke für Rückmeldung und Lob..

Und von wegen nervös........


War doch alles beschtens ..


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (26. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

hat auf jedenfall riesen Spaß gemacht #6


----------



## Schimaere (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Das Video  hat mir u.a. wegen der praktischen Tpps zu Gerät, Montage, Futter etc. sehr gut gefallen. Da ich in diesem Jahr Angelurlaub in der Nähe von Regensburg machen werde, wäre ich dankbar, wenn Ihr mir verraten würdet, wo genau Ihr an der Donau gefischt habt und ob und wo für diesen Gewässerabschnitt Gastkarten zu bekommen sind. Ich habe schon versucht, über Eure Homepage (Browningteam Bayern) an diese Infos zu kommen, habe aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Desweiteren hatte ich angefragt, ob es erlaubt ist, das Video für private Zwecke (Vorführung im Angelverein) auf DVD zu brennen.
Vielleicht klappt es nun auf diesem Wege mit der Antwort?
Im Voraus vielen Dank und Petri Heil!
Schimaere


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Schreib Helmut einfach mal per PN an - der hilft Dir sicher weiter.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Hallo,
sorry das da wegen Kontaktaufnahme was schief gelaufen ist.


Das Video wurde an der Strecke  bei Bach an der Donau gemacht. Tageskarten für dort bekommst du jederzeit beim Angelgeschäft Interfish in Barbing bei Regensburg. 

Die Rechte zu dem Video liegen wohl beim Anglerboad, aber ich denke, Thomas u. Franz haben da sicherlich nix dagegen.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wann ihr ca. Urlaub an der Donau plant, denn es gibt hier evtl. einen Zeitraum, wo es  fast aussichtslos ist, dort zu angeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

na guck, es lebt ;-))))

Sorry, überlesen mit dem brennen - klar, für private Vorführung kein Problem - lob uns halt vom Anglerboard und die Jungs vom Browning Team kräftig beim vorführen, dann passt des..

;-)


----------



## Schimaere (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Jetzt noch eine Frage an den Helmut. Du sprachst davon, daß das Angeln in einem bestimmten Zeitraum an der besagten Strecke ziemlich aussichtslos ist. Ich habe für meinen Urlaub 2 Optionen: erste Junihälfte oder September. Ist es erfolgversprechend, in dieser Zeit einen  Versuch zu starten?
Übrigens habe ich in der Donau in Barbing vor Jahren mit der Tunkmethode erfolgeich gestippt (große Alande, sehr große Brassen etc.). Die Srömung war an dieser Angelstelle allerdigs sehr stark, also nicht der Staubereich.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Servus, 
hab mich jetzt noch einem Insider schlau gemacht,der direkt an der Donau wohnt.
Er meint, würde den Urlaub auf anfang Juni planen, da  so früh die Gefahr relativ niedrig ist, das schon gegen die Mücken gesprüht wird...
Sollte wieder trotzdem schon früher gespührt werden, kannst du alternativ ja jederzeit in den Strom ausweichen, der davon ja nicht betroffen ist...


----------



## boot (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Moin moin, das ist echt ein tolles video schöne fische habt ihr da gefangen,und der Thomas wieder mitten im geschehen.  Danke und lg aus Kappeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Video: Feedern auf Rußnasen an der Donau*

Mittendrin statt nur dabei ;-)))
Danke fürs Lob!!


----------

